# Mark Masri



## fighttofly (May 31, 2010)

Mark Masri is a Canadian singer/songwriter who sings in multiple languages. A former Juno winner; his musical style has been coined as "romantic, soulful, orchestral pop".

There's a player on his website. Have a listen. - http://markmasri.com/


----------



## pianoman55 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, it's perfect for anyone who likes Josh Groban!


----------



## music.forum (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah it is perfect for Josh Fans. But I think Mark still sets himself apart. You can find more info here: www.markmasri.com


----------

